

How to Say ‘Look at Me’ to an Online Recruiter - gjenkin
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/27/jobs/how-job-seekers-can-say-look-at-me-to-online-recruiters.html

======
gjenkin
Aren't most people trying to avoid being hassled by an online recruiter?

